# New Pics :)



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

I was gonna do a progress thread but those usually get too cluttered so anyways I went for a drive and took some pics... 



















More pics @ www.gfabmedia.blogspot.com


----------



## schkyl01 (Jun 9, 2009)

looks good, nice color choice on the wheels.


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

Good job:thumbup:


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

always like this cabrio:thumbup: 

what wheels and size, Rota?


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Your windshield wiper fluid is low...


----------



## jrtt (Jul 20, 2010)

Audiguy84 said:


> Your windshield wiper fluid is low...


 lol


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

Audiguy84 said:


> Your windshield wiper fluid is low...


 Haha good eyes


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

sick


----------



## cko1009 (Apr 29, 2010)

*radio*

What model stereo do you have? I want to get an after market stereo with big LCD but don't know which one would fit correctly.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks everyone! :beer: 



andrewosky said:


> always like this cabrio:thumbup:
> 
> what wheels and size, Rota?


 Drag DR-31 Limited Edition AKA aggressive offsets and wide 18x9 all the way around. 

et15 Rears 
et28 Fronts (small 1mm spacer to clear calipers) 



Audiguy84 said:


> Your windshield wiper fluid is low...


 LOL I knew someone would point that out. I drained it all on accident when removing the bumper (disconnecting the aliens). Been to lazy to refill lol. 



cko1009 said:


> What model stereo do you have? I want to get an after market stereo with big LCD but don't know which one would fit correctly.


 It's a kenwood KVT 717. From what I've heard all kenwood models fit and are able to flip down and have the OEM cover close.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

have the same head unit as you, they sound and fit nicely


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

M-Power M3 said:


> Thanks everyone! :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks guy! 
Beautiful rims!! 
I like when you had red oz, it's perfect on your grey TT.. 

tyre size, 225/35?


----------



## drivingenthus (Feb 23, 2006)

looks good, im gonna run a 9" wide all around on my tt also, and am preparing for what size spacers to get. was the et15 in the front necessary to clear the coil? or do you have plenty of room now? i was thinking of running 20 all around. 

looks great..


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

the et 15 is in the rear. It's 28 in the front with a tiny 1mm spacer to clear the front coil (H&R). 

Honestly unless you run like a 215/35 and shave your fender it's probably gonna rub like a b*tch lol. 

I'm running 225/40 right now and rubbing on hard turns.


----------



## drivingenthus (Feb 23, 2006)

coo, thanks for the info! so a et30 17x9 in front will rub the coilover? 

and you rub a lot in front but not in back? 

it looks like you could be out another 5mm in back at et10 and still be ok...


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Looks good man....What are you lowered on?


----------



## jrtt (Jul 20, 2010)

looks like i have some competition lol ill post pics of my tt pretty soon


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> Looks good man....What are you lowered on?


 H&R street coils :thumbup:


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

Looks good man.


----------



## tom watson007 (Oct 18, 2010)

Superb car looking good with nice wheels and color.


----------



## BBJACK27 (Mar 20, 2008)

What are the Knuckle-Dusters for? In case anyone gets too rowdy?


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

BBJACK27 said:


> What are the Knuckle-Dusters for? In case anyone gets too rowdy?


Just in case I see a slug bug (they're from VW and made of foam lol)


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

M-Power M3 said:


> Just in case I see a slug bug (they're from VW and made of foam lol)


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Finally ordered a votex lip! I've had the sides sitting here for so long...can't wait to put both on :beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

nice! It's going to look great with that on...

One of these days i'll get my rear votex lip painted and mounted too..


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Love the votex lip:thumbup:


----------

